# Kostenlose "Exchange-Server"-Alternative



## Hawkster (22. August 2006)

Hi all,

hab schon bissl gesucht, aber denke ihr könnt mir schneller Ratschläge geben.

Bin auf der suche nach einer Art "Exchange-Server"-Alternative... welche auch noch kostenfrei sein sollte.

Wichtig sind hierbei die Terminverwaltung und E-Mail Funktion...

Desweiteren sollte Server + Klient auf Windowsbasis laufen

Wenn jemand einen Ratschlag hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

MFG
Hawkster


----------



## Norbert Eder (22. August 2006)

Hmm .. wieso nicht Exchange? Kosten?

Einfach als Microsoft-Partner registrieren und 300$  zahlen und das hier bekommen:


Server 2003
Windows XP
Office 2003
Virtual PC
Exchange  								Server
ISA Server
Small Business Server  								2003
Sind insgesamt ca. 50 CDs/DVDs und es gibt vierteljährliche Updates. Nennt sich übrigens Microsoft Action Pack  								Subscription.


----------



## gorim (23. August 2006)

Interessant. Und wie darf man die Software einsetzen? Nur Zuhause oder auch in einer kleinen Firma als Produktivsystem?

Nachtrag:
Man darf es ganz offiziell einsetzen. Aber! Das ist ein Jahresabo und kostet jedes Jahr 320€ + Mwst. Ein SBS ist auf längere Sicht zwar billiger, kommt aber ohne Office, denke ich. 

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Hawkster (23. August 2006)

Hab jetzt was gefunden was dem exchangeserver sehr nahe kommt.
Das ding schimpft sich "MAPILAB Groupware Server". Da lässt sich ohne großen aufwand sogenannte "Public"-Ordner erstellen.

Lizenz kostet zwar auch 220$ für 5 Computer, aber scheint sich echt zu lohnen. Hab ma ein paar screens zum anschaun hochgeladen.

MFG Hawkster

http://stuff.meister-dieb.de/mapilab_groupware_server/adminoberflaeche.jpg
http://stuff.meister-dieb.de/mapilab_groupware_server/outlook-mail.jpg
http://stuff.meister-dieb.de/mapilab_groupware_server/outlook-calender.jpg


----------



## Caliterra (23. August 2006)

Hier ein Link zum suchen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Exchange_Server#Alternativen


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. August 2006)

Ja, kannst natürlich für ein Untenehmen nutzen. Dafür ist es hauptsächlich gedacht. Bevor ich 220$ für einen "Group-Ware-Server" ausgebe, den ich nicht kenne, investiere ich lieber 320€ in ein System, das sehr viele Unternehmen einsetzen, zu dem es einiges an Foren gibt und zusätzlich gibt es auch noch entsprechend zusätzliche Software á la Office + Updates.

Möglicherweise ist das von dir gefundene System auch gut, will ich jetzt gar nicht beurteilen. Ich würde nur das bevorzugen, das viele andere auch im Einsatz haben und daher Informationen relativ schnell bezogen werden können.


----------

